# K2 Maysis Question



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I just got a K2 Maysis boot on sale. Anyone like em or hate em? Apparently they are pretty popular and pretty good. Thanks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Best boot is the one that fits your foot.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*good advice*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Best boot is the one that fits your foot.


good advic but do you have an opinion on this boot for yourself? im interested to know


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> good advic but do you have an opinion on this boot for yourself? im interested to know


Does not fit my foot, so my opinion is that it sucks...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boot is too soft and for weaklings. Eat MUSCLE CHEESE and ride stiffer boot and be a man!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Too wide for my heel and too stiff for my style. Well made tho.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the Maysis and love them, but mainly because I like the way the K2 Boa works. I also like stiffer boots, but don't really need gorilla stiff in everyday riding, so I thought they were a pretty good compromise. The others posting here are correct, though, that if the boot doesn't fit you'll hate them in the long run. In my case the Maysis holds my heel, isn't too big, and isn't too small/overly tight. EDIT: I wanted to say the original reason I ended up going with the Maysis is because for the flex it was one of the only boots that comfortably fit my enormous arch. Ride and Burton offerings in the same range were crazy tight and uncomfortable on the top of my foot.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried a pair in my never ending quest for heel hold. My left food is wider than my right, so the left boot was tight and started to hurt just walking around the house. BA told me I should have tried heat molding them (I didn't).

Never took to the slopes so I couldn't accurately gauge heel hold but it felt good, with the boa liner. Problem is I'm slightly smaller than an 8, but 7 is too small and they only come in 7 (yeah I know 7.5's usually are the same shell with different liner).

I really like the Boa liner though. So I may give these, or the new DC boots a try.


----------

